# Found MORE fry in the 45 Gal!



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

We found MORE fry in the 45 gal lastnight! Four more! They are so small, much smaller then the other fry I have. They also look yellowish red (I did have a pineapple sword tail but it died for some reason). Do all fry have different growth rates? How will I know if it's red wag tail platies or not? I think it's too soon to tell.

But we are so excited! We transfered them into the holding tank with the other fry. They are so sensitive these little guys! 





























Don't ask how old because I have no clue. We are gonna keep looking outside of the tank though if we see more we'll scoop them up. So altogether I have 7 fry.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Livebearer, Guppies.htm

theres a great article for your guppies. I know last night you wanted your GUPPIES to breed. It has alot of stuff from some pretty smart people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

from the looks of it i think these are a different batch of fry......if u r lucky you might have a platy crossbreed. the father being a swordtail.....growth rate is independent to each species, however, they do depend on water quality & feeding habits. i feed my fry 3 times a day, 8 hours apart, just enough that they can eat and since i hold them in a bowl, i clean it out every 2nd day. the lil buggers can poop a lot and 25% water change everyday with a few drops of decholorinator.

hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

25 percent every day?

And I feel them 4-6 times a day. Alteast thats what I asked and someone said yes.

So maybe I should get on that ......

Kurt thanks....so far I am going having luck with the platies!

So I guess I'm gonna do the water change right now. Be back in a bit.

We found two more in the last half an hour while doing the 25 percent water change in the 45 gal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

i do a 25% water change cos i have a 5gl bowl that i use to keep my fry in  and 4 to 6 is what most people recommend but i'm not around most times and mommy dearest is under strict instructions not to touch my tank...the last time she fed my fry they all died! hence, my 3 time feeding cycle.....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The more you feed, the more water you need to change and the faster the fry will grow, but water change are essential in an unfiltered container.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a filter in my 20 gal, I just did a 25 percent change in it.

So....now that we have a filter still do the 25 percent every day right?

No issues, just want to make sure my babies grow healthy and big!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok Zak LOL, I hear you! Hubby has been doing fish as a hobbie for a long time and I'm like mama bear when it comes to the babies! LOL.

Anyhow I'll still feed them 4-6. I sit and watch too to make sure they are eatting it.

I found another fry but I killed it!!!! Grrrr I am so sad  
Darn it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

lol u gonna have a lot more soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I found two more today!!

They are sneaky lil things!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

geesh you guys are all so lucky to be able to find yours i cant for the llife of me!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

i hunted in the moss earlier and it was a no luck one. but i need to do some plant landscaping tonight after work so maybe i'll get lucky and find some. i think there are 2 batches in teh tank so u'd think one'd live! ha


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

We didnt find it until we were doing water change! That is how we found them. Totally by ACCIDENT!

Then we kept seeing them poking out. All you can see is their eyes, LOL their bodies are clear!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

well i found at least two but was unsuccessful at catching them. my rocks are brown and tan and they were a clear/gray color and blended in. I was soooo close to catching one but i didn't want to injure it. The next thing i knew it was gone. Ha. but i guess its good news that i found a couple bc that means they are about 5 days old and have survived!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Tiff,

you never know...there might be a few more hiding. if you wanna catch them, use a really soft net.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Yay for you!!
Yeah we have white and blue stones so it shows the orange colours that they are and yellow!
Hubby said change it to red! Big mistake, already have red in the 20 gal, and I have a hard time seeing them.

I got my filter net (it wasnt a sponge) but it ties around and its very very good at keep the fry from being stucked up. One went near it just to look at this white thing and no harm done! Yippie!!!

I love my fry!


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

You will never be able to keep up. Every time I think I have all prego moms in the prego tank and have collected any fry she may have already dropped I see more. I now have 3 reg wag fry, ? guppy fry and what looks like 3 yellow swordtail fry. I think my red swordtail may have breed with my yellow mickey mouse platy. They are so cute. This is in my 75 gal. You will never be able to find them all. I have lots of plants in this tank which is what is helping them survive. I have river rock which is great for hiding also. I love being surprised with fry in the big tank.


----------

